# Mk3 Steering Wheel in a Mk2?



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

I know the wheel will physically bolt on but does anyone know if the airbag on the Mk3s is plug and play on the Mk2s?

I read that some audi airbags are dual and some are single stage but I'm not sure how to tell the two apart.

I have seen Dales Mk1 with the Mk3 wheel fitted but not sure if that is just an airbag cover or if it is wired in?

Any help would be appreciated. 
Cheers


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Mk1 is single stage mk2 is dual stage, i had a mk2 fitted to my mk1 which the airbag loom was converted for, no idea on the mk3










Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for that, is there parts available or companies that can convert the looms then or is it a DIY job?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

The Mk3 MFSW has extra functions which I assume can't be interfaced with any of the Mk2 control modules. I can't see much point in fitting a Mk3 wheel if all the functions can't be made to work.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

The person who instal the cluster in my car says that isnt possible ( dont know if someone would manage to properly interface all the buttons in the future), its also a Mod i like to do, instead of buying a chunky RS\R8 steering wheel. But for that have to use almost all off the buttons


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Ive got mine already 
https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/05/11/fee52ab2e395753953d10de76a366470.jpg[/IMG
There's ALOT more to it that you think mate

Gogs is correct regarding the airbag, the mk1 & mk3 both use a single stage system, the mk2 is dual stage

That wheels controls also work on Lin 2.0 where as the mk2 works on Lin 1.3 so that needs addressing too so that the functions all work

I'm in the middle of getting the parts required 
Will post up once it's on

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Dannymellor said:


> Thanks for that, is there parts available or companies that can convert the looms then or is it a DIY job?


I had the airbag loom converted by hazzydayz and the loom for the paddles converted by Autograph

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> Gogs is correct regarding the airbag, the mk1 & mk3 both use a single stage system, the mk2 is dual stage
> 
> That wheels controls also work on Lin 2.0 where as the mk2 works on Lin 1.3 so that needs addressing too so that the functions all work
> 
> ...


humm, interesting. a threat to follow


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

1wheelonly said:


> Ive got mine already
> https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/05/11/fee52ab2e395753953d10de76a366470.jpg[/IMG
> There's ALOT more to it that you think mate
> 
> ...


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

gogs said:


> Dannymellor said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that, is there parts available or companies that can convert the looms then or is it a DIY job?
> ...


Cheers, I will look into this when I pick it up


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The best way to convert to single stage is by changing the module and loom rather than adapting the loom to only allow one stage to work !!!

Hazzydays are good at pin swapping and taking your money but they don't crash cars to see if it actually works correctly 
By changing to the relevant module aswell you'd be a lot better off

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

1wheelonly said:


> Ive got mine already
> https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/05/11/fee52ab2e395753953d10de76a366470.jpg[/IMG
> [/quote]
> :lol: Why am I not surprised ? :lol:


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'll be following this thread

I think if you have an aftermarket head unit you can probably program the extra controls. One of the apps on my android head unit tells me all of the signals put out from my steering wheel and I can map them appropriately.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> I'm in the middle of getting the parts required
> Will post up once it's on
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Woa replacing the R8 one already?!

I had a new A3 loaner a few weeks back... With one of these wheels... Its actually much nicer then the mk2 tt one... A bit thicker and a nice tactile feel to the buttons.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Blaylock1988 said:


> I'll be following this thread
> 
> I think if you have an aftermarket head unit you can probably program the extra controls. One of the apps on my android head unit tells me all of the signals put out from my steering wheel and I can map them appropriately.


Still wouldn't be possible 
It wouldn't send any signals without the correct slipring and steering module

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

ZephyR2 said:


> 1wheelonly said:
> 
> 
> > Ive got mine already
> ...


Ditto :lol:


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

You going to be selling your old R8 wheel?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Blaylock1988 said:


> You going to be selling your old R8 wheel?


Yes mate


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

Picked it up today..


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

@1wheelonly counting on you to make this happen! Looks the nuts!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Looks like you have some competition Lea  best get yours finished first!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm not in a race mate, he's already ahead of me, I haven't got an airbag yet, only got the wheel and slipring at the moment

If Danny does his first then hat off to him, nice to see someone pushing the boundaries

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> I'm not in a race mate, he's already ahead of me, I haven't got an airbag yet, only got the wheel and slipring at the moment
> 
> If Danny does his first then hat off to him, nice to see someone pushing the boundaries
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Can't wait to see the final outcome though.
Someone other than you that is


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

1wheelonly said:


> I'm not in a race mate, he's already ahead of me, I haven't got an airbag yet, only got the wheel and slipring at the moment
> 
> If Danny does his first then hat off to him, nice to see someone pushing the boundaries
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I wouldn't worry, I haven't even got the car yet haha. 
Just collecting parts ready for when I do. I actually got a deal on 2 of these so have another wheel, air bag and gearknob for sale.

I'm also clueless about wiring and moduals too I was kind of hoping you or someone could help with this


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Well, seeing as I have the car I've deffo got the leap on you ! Lol

Loom adapter, slip ring and a module is required 
Also the function buttons on the wheel need to be swapped out

How much you want for an airbag mate ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

Definitly haha. As you say it's not a race anyway it's just good to see people trying to push what can be done.

I'm not overly bothered about the buttons working anyway. I only use the volume one on the one iv got at the minute.

When are you planning on doing it? And do you know what control module is needed or is it trial and error?

I ideally wanted to sell complete but make me an offer?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

As far as I'm aware I know the module but untill its tested I can't be 100% obviously 
Don't want to spout out part numbers mate until it is tested as I wouldn't like anyone to spend money and blame me for it not working

I wouldn't say I use the functions a lot but I deffo want them all working just because there fitted

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

Yeh I know what you mean. I'd rather you get it spot on and working first.

It would be a bonus I suppose if it is possible to get them working.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Dannymellor said:


> 1wheelonly said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not in a race mate, he's already ahead of me, I haven't got an airbag yet, only got the wheel and slipring at the moment
> ...


I'm thinking of putting a mk5 wheel in a mk4 TT, but haven't got the car or the wheel yet. :lol:


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

"I'm thinking of putting a mk5 wheel in a mk4 TT" So that's the triangular one with the hologram buttons and a cloud bag- right? LOL


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Or the one operated by Jedi mind tricks, but the interface module will be a £1,000 option, so maybe I'll wait for the mk6 :lol:


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Any news on this? As MK3 steering wheel really does loost better than both MK2 and MK1.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Still waiting for news...


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

My boss had the second one I had for his MK1 TTQS bolted straight in and just need the plug trimming straight for the airbag and horn wiring in. Now all working with no lights etc.

Just need someone to work out how to for them in the MK2 TT now


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

Any new info about MK3 steering wheel on MK2?
Where is problem? Airbag? Buttons?


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

I'm looking to get this fitted in my car over the next few weeks, has anyone done this yet?

I have been told just to use a resistor on the second stage of the airbag and just plug in the first stage as normal. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

ReTTro fit said:


> As far as I'm aware I know the module but untill its tested I can't be 100% obviously
> Don't want to spout out part numbers mate until it is tested as I wouldn't like anyone to spend money and blame me for it not working
> 
> I wouldn't say I use the functions a lot but I deffo want them all working just because there fitted
> ...


Have you made any progress on this?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, sold it on after lots of testing

The functions will NOT work, the mk3 wheel works on Lin 3 
Mk2 and relevant controller is Lin 2 max
So ended up now with a facelift wheel with later controls and a dual stage airbag 
All fully functional











On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks just as good in the flesh..bloody lovely.


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't think the MK3 SW looks that special anyway. That modded MK2 wheel on the other hand... that is clear car porn IMO!


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

Can you please let me know from which car is this steering wheel, and can I use it on my Audi TT 8J 2008?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

My guess is that it isn't from any model 
The only TWO cars that use the "mode" button over the two arrows are the A4 & A5 on the older wheel like mine









The new B9 A4 is now using the same wheel as the A3 8v with the arrows and the A5 has changed yet 
Plus, not having the rest of the functions on the controls as every other platform suggests it's not a true wheel























Plus, across the board now are all single stage airbags which are no good for the mk2 TT as its dual stage

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't know what you mean, when you say "My guess is that it isn't from any model"? You thing this is fake wheel or what?

S3 wheel will fit? Also I do not have multi functions on my wheel, just DSG pedals. So Do I need any modifications?

This is the wheel.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

If you're going to change your wheel it would be a false economy not to go for multi function switches at the same time.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes I think it's a fake pic

As tiny says, may as well get the functions working

S3 wheel is no good for a mk2 TT

The S3 is actually only a badge BUT.... 
The s3 version comes with the wrong buttons ( if you want em to work )
And comes with the wrong airbag 
A3 / S3 is single stage

Get yourself one from a S4 or S5, exactly the same wheel but will have the correct buttons and a compatible airbag

Here's an S4 wheel 
Exactly the same wheel but if you look at the buttons you'll see "mode" rather than the arrows









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Gosser (Jul 10, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> Yes I think it's a fake pic


I am going to have to revive this and as I have a question about the fake wheel... because its real and I have one:









I am trying to retrofit this into my B6(I know, wrong chasis) but its still about an Mk3 wheel. Currently there isnt any information about this wheel with the Mode button anywhere. I've search high and low to see what vehicle it came off before pulling the trigger, came up empty handed, so I bought one for the sake of science. My B6 is similar to the Mk1, as in; single stage airbag, and low lin buttons, where Mode buttons only work from new gen vehicles. But this Mk3 wheel has me stumped, despite being a Mode button version.

I am at the point of trying to code it:








And nothing works for the moment... I replaced my control module with a multi-funtion B7 module and corresponding clock spring, as that is what every other B6 conversion uses with new gen MF wheels. And it appears the module is was in a wreck, as there is no communication with it. So while I am sourcing another one, I have a question.

Is it possible that this Mk3 Mode button wheel still uses highlin for communication? There is only three wires from the 4 pin connector, brown, purple, red. Red is horn, brown is ground, and purple must be for multifunction. Does low lin and high lin both run through a single wire? Even the dsg appears to run though the purple wire, it must mean its high lin or can bus right? Or is there hope?

Thanks for [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I too looked into it further after seeing it advertised

1st
It isn't a mk3 wheel 
It's a mock up wheel used on prototype 
It is NOT in production, it is essentially a fake

2nd
the 3 wires from the plug, red isn't horn, it's multi function, purple is dsg, brown ground

3rd 
Converting b7 to b6 you'll need the higher module and ring etc
B7 S/C ring (4E0953541B)
Control module (8E0953549Q)
"IF" the functions are working due to the nature of the wheel then the mode button should work as the normal earlier flat bottom wheel as there the same lin version ( I put flat bottom in my old b6 cab )

If your local to me then I'd happily put it in mine and test the functions and measuring blocks for you, that way you'd know for sure weather it actually works and what lin version it is

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Gosser (Jul 10, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> 1st
> It isn't a mk3 wheel
> It's a mock up wheel used on prototype
> It is NOT in production, it is essentially a fake


Interesting. That makes a little more sense, so the rarity of them would be rather significant?


ReTTro fit said:


> 2nd
> the 3 wires from the plug, red isn't horn, it's multi function, purple is dsg, brown ground


I'll try this pin out when my new module comes in. Makes me wonder how the horn is then connected. All other wheel swaps I have seen have two wires dedicated to the horn, pins 1 and 2. I am beginning to lean towards the horn not being able to work. Or I cut and splice it in from the wires leaving the plates.


ReTTro fit said:


> 3rd
> Converting b7 to b6 you'll need the higher module and ring etc
> B7 S/C ring (4E0953541B)
> Control module (8E0953549Q)
> "IF" the functions are working due to the nature of the wheel then the mode button should work as the normal earlier flat bottom wheel as there the same lin version ( I put flat bottom in my old b6 cab )


I indeed have swapped in both those parts. But during VCDSing:
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8E0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 8E0 953 549 Q
Component: Lenksáulenmodul 0801 
Coding: 02041
Shop #: WSC 06325 
VCID: 4189374D4B43D63631-4B1A

4 Faults Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
...49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
...53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
01426 - Controls in Steering Wheel (E221) 
...49-00 - No Communications
01794 - Control Module - Incorrect Chassis (VIN) Number 
...35-00 - -

01330 lead me to a faulty module. The others are probably due to my incorrect pin out.



ReTTro fit said:


> If your local to me then I'd happily put it in mine and test the functions and measuring blocks for you, that way you'd know for sure weather it actually works and what lin version it is


what should I be looking for when testing the measuring blocks?

Come to Ottawa! Its warm here this week, ~40*C with the humidity! 

Thanks for all the information!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Regarding the wires, the horn is direct to the yellow plug that plugs into the slipring

The additional black plug with the three wires in is purely for multi function and dsg

Your error codes are Deffo a faulty module, did you check non of the pins were bent over

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

On a TT / a3 loom the horn is brown in pin 8 
( bottom row, second one in )

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Gosser (Jul 10, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> Regarding the wires, the horn is direct to the yellow plug that plugs into the slipring
> 
> The additional black plug with the three wires in is purely for multi function and dsg
> 
> Your error codes are Deffo a faulty module, did you check non of the pins were bent over





ReTTro fit said:


> On a TT / a3 loom the horn is brown in pin 8
> ( bottom row, second one in )


Thanks ReTTro for all the info. But there must be something I am missing. Have a look at the wiring provided with the airbag, and maybe its the airbag harness loom that simply doesnt work, wiring wise:









Green/black airbag were in the exact right spot for my B6/7 clock spring.
Brown is in 2, still need to move it to 8 as you mentioned above.
Red(MF) and purple(DSG) are where I have seen other B6/B7 conversions.

If the above works out, then I am still at a loss for the horn. Pin 1 and 2 on the yellow connector should be pinned for the horn on the B6/7 clock spring. And the Mk3 airbag/wheel loom dont really have provisions for it. The red wire from the plate goes back to the right side button, and the black one looks like it splices into a black wire coming from the right button.

I take it this wheel's horn is controlled through the MF line... ? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gosser (Jul 10, 2016)

Oh yes, also meant to say I checked all the pins for the control module and they are all in good shape. Contacted the seller from Ebay and he said; "This item is fine with no blown airbags. But ur airbag module stores airbag codes . The module under your center console. That would cause an issue like this"
:?

Looks like thats a lost cause.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Nah it's not a lost cause mate, stick with it I'm away on holiday in the morning but will happily look into it more when I'm back

No the horn isn't off the mf plug
Only dsg and mf and a shared ground

He's spouting a Load of rubbish about stored codes, the module isn't recognised

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Hold on a sec 
Which loom are you using ???
The mk3 wheel loom or the b6/b7 loom ??

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Forget pin 8, that's TT lol

Does your b6 loom have :

Pin 1 horn gnd ( black )
Pin 2 horn relay ( brown )

Pin 2&3 airbag ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Gosser (Jul 10, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> Hold on a sec
> Which loom are you using ???
> The mk3 wheel loom or the b6/b7 loom ??


I am using the Mk3 loom that came with the airbag...  
But I believe it can still be used/modified.



ReTTro fit said:


> Forget pin 8, that's TT lol
> Does your b6 loom have :
> Pin 1 horn gnd ( black )
> Pin 2 horn relay ( brown )
> ...


My old B6 loom was pinned as such: 
Pin 1 horn ground black
Pin 2 horn relay brown
Pin 3 Airbag (same as Mk3 harness)
Pin 4 Airbag (same as Mk3 harness)

If pin 8 is TT specific as a ground, then thats definitely the horn ground.

For reference, this is the typical harness used for B6 conversions : 8U0971589C :








Typical airbag using harness pictured above : 8V0880201N :








You can see the one wire that has the three points of contact for the horn(ends up in pin 2 for all B6/7 conversions), which is the one that is missing from the Mk3 loom.

I think this is all possible, its a matter of cutting into the Mk3 loom for the horn relay.

I really need that replacement control module now!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

That was my reason for asking mate

You need to either add horn etc to the mk3 loom or add mf etc to the b6 loom

Pins 1&2 for horn will still remain as its a b7 slip ring and module, not TT

Easier to just add the 3 mf wires to your b6 loom

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Gosser (Jul 10, 2016)

Got some lights working!









Current configuration of the Mk3 harness loom to my B7 clockspring:
1-Brown - Ground
2-Currently empty but will use for horn relay - Need to splice
3-Green - Airbag
4-Black - Airbag
5-Empty
6-Empty
7-Empty
8-Red - Multifunction
9-Purple - DSG
10-Empty
11-Empty
12-Empty

Buttons didnt work, but I am still using the bunked control module, new one is arriving today to hopefully make it all functional. Stay tuned.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I think 1-brown - ground needs to be spliced and looped to the multi function plug too

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Gosser (Jul 10, 2016)

The MF ground is in pin 1. Which is shared with my horn ground. I have a complete B7 steering column, with airbag harness delivered today and the airbag loom is wired as such:
1-Black - MF and Horn Ground
2-Black - Horn
3-Black - Airbag
4-Black - Airbag
5-Black - Airbag
6-Black - Airbag
7-Empty
8-Black - Multifunction?
9-Black - DSG?
10-Empty
11-Empty
12-Empty

I removed my 'bunked' control module and replaced it including the slipring today and connected it to VCDS. Wheel is coded to MF with radio function.
then coded 0?x0xxx Option 3 for MF and AUX:








Still got these two fault codes:








And measuring blocks, which I assume are useless because the communication is 'not OK':









Going out to disassemble and reassemble to make sure there arent any loose connections.


----------



## Gosser (Jul 10, 2016)

Troubleshot some more, button still dont work. Still get the two same codes mentioned above. I tried swapping in a B7 Multi function steering wheel as a test and the roller buttons worked right away. I think my only option would be to change the circuity behind the buttons with the B7 gear. But that is for another day.
I wired up the horn, the airbag works and the button lights light up, so I'll still enjoy the wheel even without the button functionality. Still a huge improvement from my old wheel:

















Thanks for all your help Rettro!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

By the sounds of it, even though it's the "mode" button version which SHOULD be the correct lin version as opposed to the "two arrows" with later Lin version, it seems that it's still running the later version which sort of does make sense due to the style of wheel 
In that case the easiest thing to do would be as you mentioned and covert the boards from the b7

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

What flat bottom MFSW's fit the MKII?

Ideally with the TT airbag if possible and [perforated leather.

Or another option what is needed to fit the MFSW buttons into a non MFSW? (already got a highland controller coming)


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

All the wheels with the ally trim that you already have are a direct fit and you can use your existing airbag

Cheaper to buy a complete wheel rather than just the buttons

What years your car and what version module have you bought ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Its a 2010 (10 plate, pre F/L)

The current controller is *1K0 953 549 DB* and the replacement is *8P0 953 549 F *

Seen some buttons on eBay for about £45, but I'm trying to persuade him to fit a perforated leather wheel, but it's from an S3 so not sure if the buttons are compatible with the TT?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

8p0 953 549 F is indeed for facelift, HOWEVER your car is 2010 which is on the change, it will have all the facelift modules in it, 1k0 953 549 DB is facelift, you'll need a 8P0 953 549 K mate 
Whilst your doing it you may as well fit cruise control too

A S3 flat bottom wheel is identical mate, so are the controls, will fit straight on and work fine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Cheers, he has ordered the S3 wheel, CC is on the car already.

The OE spec is a bit weird... full cream alcantara / leather electric seats, CC, parking sensors etc but no MFSW


----------



## MxHavart (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

I am also trying to fit an audi 8s steering wheel mk3 in my audi tt 8j mk2.
At the moment, I'm only looking for some advices just to make the horn working, airbag plug and maybe some light and the volume for audio.
Some body can maybe help me?
Can it be only modifying the loom/wire?
Thank you in advance


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Nothing will work 
Wrong Lin version so none of the controls will function 
And the airbag won't work either it's single stage and your car is dual stage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MxHavart (Mar 6, 2017)

Gosser said:


> Troubleshot some more, button still dont work. Still get the two same codes mentioned above. I tried swapping in a B7 Multi function steering wheel as a test and the roller buttons worked right away. I think my only option would be to change the circuity behind the buttons with the B7 gear. But that is for another day.
> I wired up the horn, the airbag works and the button lights light up, so I'll still enjoy the wheel even without the button functionality. Still a huge improvement from my old wheel:
> 
> 
> ...


How did you manage to get horn, airbag and lights work ?
I'm trying to do the same thing with my 8J.
Thanks


----------



## Gosser (Jul 10, 2016)

MxHavart said:


> Gosser said:
> 
> 
> > Troubleshot some more, button still dont work. Still get the two same codes mentioned above. I tried swapping in a B7 Multi function steering wheel as a test and the roller buttons worked right away. I think my only option would be to change the circuity behind the buttons with the B7 gear. But that is for another day.
> ...


What Retro said about the airbag is correct. Your car is a dual stage, and the air bag is single. You can wire up the high impact airbag only on the airbag, but it is not recommended nor proven to even work in the event of an accident. 
As for the horn, I had to connect to the horn plates and feed that into the harness, follow my new yellow wire:








I fed it into the yellow harness block, pin # 2.

Here is the before photo with the red horn wire still connected:








I simply disconnected and tucked it out of the way:








Taped up and out of the way:









The rest of my pins outs are listed above, which make the lights work for some reason, but not the buttons.

I am going to do some more testing this spring once my car is out from storage to see if I can get the buttons to work, but I do not have high hopes. Reasoning is; the original red horn wire goes from the plates to the right steering wheel buttons. From there the multi function line determines the signal and operates the horn accordingly, this is probably done through a processor behind the buttons, which indicates a high lin wheel. Where our low lin systems has the horn wired manually, for lack of a better term.

I think I am explaining that correctly... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes you are mate 
And the high Lin version will not allow the buttons to work

A work around would be to get the buttons from the previous version wheel which are a very similar shape but you'd need them from a A4 or A5 with the "mode" button ( which I have ) as they still work on the same Lin version as the TT 
Then customise the internals to fit inside the fascia of your buttons



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gosser (Jul 10, 2016)

Alright Retro, I think you have me convinced to do the the merge of circuitry/fascia for the buttons this summer. I'll have to review what buttons are closest. I have a set of B7 wheel controls, but i fear they arent nearly similar in shape. That last photo you posted looks closest. Is that from an A4 or A5?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The last pic is from a TTS mate

The ONLY board you'll be able to use which has the correct lin version is the one in the first and third pic which is from a A4 / A5 
There the buttons I have on my wheel, there the ONLY ones that work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucachd85 (Apr 13, 2017)

i have see that there are a module for this button. 
i have install on my car and on other car of my friend.

different lin version but with the module you can use the button


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Would you like to elaborate on this 
Changing the steering module to a different lin version would cause other things not to work

The tt isn't compatible with the later Lin version so how is the module and wheel working at all ?

Proof ?
Pics ? 
Model numbers ? 
Model version ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucachd85 (Apr 13, 2017)

i have see 
-tt 8s steering wheel on tt 8j
-tt 8s steering wheel on a3 8p
-tt 8s steering wheel on a4/a5 b8
-tt 8s and a3 8v steering wheel on a6 4f and q7.

yes is different lin protocol. but this module make a conversion, old lin version to new version. 
and work correctly. but work only the button that is compatible with the car. 
for example the VIEW button is not compatible with tt 8j.

sorry for my english.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

So it's an additional transfer module

So what about the airbags ? 
TT & A3 8p are dual stage, TT 8S is single

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucachd85 (Apr 13, 2017)

airbag is separated of module, module is only for button.

for airbag i have see that exist 2 types of airbag tt 8s. one 1 stage and one 2 stage.

at the first i have install 1 stage on my a5 (2 stage) with a resistor on the second.

but when i have find 2 stage airbag i have buy and change with the first airbag.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeh I know its seperate from the module mate 
The tt 8S are all single stage so fitting a single stage to a dual stage set up is exactly why I haven't gone for the 8S wheel

I've seen evidence of the airbag not firing when wired single to dual 
( audi-sport.net )

I personally don't think it's the correct way to go as the ONLY way to know IF it will work is in an accident 
For that reason I don't class it as a true fully working retro fit 
But hey, each to there own, if your willing to risk it not going off, injury and not be insured etc

To me a true retro fit must be fully operational

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucachd85 (Apr 13, 2017)

I can't add a photo. Make error 'image file type mismatch'
Send me you mail or your number I send you mail of my airbag tt. And you can look.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Cheers mate, email address sent 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gosser (Jul 10, 2016)

highline to lowline conversion module?!?! I sent them an email to sell me what ever it is so I can try it.


----------



## lucachd85 (Apr 13, 2017)

Gosser said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYVapnVPAEc
> 
> highline to lowline conversion module?!?! I sent them an email to sell me what ever it is so I can try it.


this is not plug&play module

write to [email protected]


----------



## Gosser (Jul 10, 2016)

lucachd85 said:


> Gosser said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYVapnVPAEc
> ...


Is that your video? Do any of the other buttons on the wheel work? I am okay if they dont, but curious to know. Email sent as well inquiring about how to obtain.


----------



## Gosser (Jul 10, 2016)

I just converted some Canadian funds to Euro funds to try this module out. Pricey, but it could open up a world of options for wheels.

I will keep everyone posted when it comes in.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

what is the asking price?


----------



## Gosser (Jul 10, 2016)

Vanu, I'll PM you.

I got the module, plugged it in and it sort of worked! Without any coding, volume scroll works, right and left scroll buttons work, Mode says no function(because I dont have bluetooth). Here is what doesnt work, View doesnt do anything, not sure what its supposed to anyways, is it programmable? And the left scroll doesnt work either. Both measuring blocks arent reading anything. The weird part is, when I turn my wheel, say 45 degrees the radio station changes one direction, and will go the other when when changing rotation. :? Not sure what is going on here... but has me stumped. [smiley=bigcry.gif] I tried coding from 020xxx to 030xxx to 040xxx but nothing.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

So turning left and write is changing the radio stations, which is what the left scroll wheel is meant to do

Might be worth looking at re pinning some of the wires in the module

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gosser (Jul 10, 2016)

Got it!
I was coming home from work today and hit a bump while going straight and the radio station changed, puzzled I was. Thought it was some pinched wires or something. Dismantled everything and when I removed the buttons, the left one made some noise, tore it open and found this separated from the selection wheel:








Epoxied it back together et voila!:




Highline wheel on lowline chassis!

The module was 190EUR, pricey I know, but I had to try it! This is it:








It fits nice and tight right here, barely even see it:








The boys who put this together certainly have done their R&D. It would have been plug and play if my scroll wheel didnt bust.

Overall I am pumped that the wheel is pretty much 100%, safe the view button. 8)


----------

